# Drop trap plans?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

*Drop trap!!*

Does anyone have 'Drop Trap' plans? I'm renovating my kit box and looking into making a better trap. I already have the plywood, 1x1's, and dowel rods.

Help is greatly appreciated!


God Bless,
Kevin


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Is the vertical opening of 7'' big enough for them to drop into?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

That should be big enough. The birds should be able to drop into something even smaller. I have another trap that is just a swing board that only opens about 5".

Randy


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

it's big enough for cats too  my neighbour's cat has tested


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

darkfur said:


> it's big enough for cats too  my neighbour's cat has tested


Yeah, there are cats around my neighborhood too. My dog keeps them away and at night the trap is going to be closed.

Here's what I came up with. It's my very first attempt and hopefully my last one for this loft. What do you guys think?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my version of a drop trap.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

nice job kevin. just make sure you close it at nigh to prevent predator from coming in.

mine looks like what ezemaxima has on her loft.


----------

